# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Qual será ?

## Gonçalo Rio

Apanhei o camarada a espreitar belo buraco da rocha :-)

Como era fácil tirei a rocha para depois lhe tirar estas fotografias absolutamente miseraveis (camaras de telemoveis... :yb665:  ).

Sao notorias duas manchas laranjas e o camarada ja tem o seu tamanhito.

Que fazer com ele ? ( não venham com piadas de bejecas porque o bicho nem dava para a cova do dente  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  )

photo-10.jpg

photo-11.jpg

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Quase de certeza um XANTHIDAE Liomera.....

----------


## Filipe Silva

Boas, parece ser pois 

Tenho um na sump, se não o quiseres posso ficar com ele... 


 :SbSalut:

----------

